# What is the best way to reduce the recoil?



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I just bought a 7MM Mag and I was shooting 140 grain Nosler Partitions and I just put a small towel on my shoulder. After I got it sighted in I then shot it without to make sure I was still on the mark at 200 yards. When you finally get that brute in your scope hairs, make sure you let that gun kick you hard, because you wont feel a thing. Just use a towel until you are ready for the real deal. 

just my 02


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

So many replies. Well I haven't spent a dime on taming it yet. I keep hearing all the plus's and minus's. Has anyone tried the recoil pad by limb saver?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I haven't yet but would like to. If they are anywhere near as effective as there archery products, then they should be excellent. Limb savors have basically revolutionized the archery world so their products are top notch. The Pachymyer mentioned in a few previous posts are also excellent....everyone I know that has tried one has been satisfied.

For such a little cost and easy install, I would go that route first, you can still always go ahead and get the barrel work if you feel it's necessary. 

How does the gun fit? Are you using high rings for a big 50mm objective scope? Sometimes those high rings cause you to lift your head just a bit, but just enough to make recoil feel worse. I've seen many examples of this and it's exagerated when you are shooting from a bench. Have you shot this gun off-hand yet are maybe from a standing bench?


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Another vote vote against the brake. I picked up a 30-06 w/ the boss system a few years back. I didn't know any better at the time. I figured that one shot in the woods would not be that bad. WRONG! Upon my return home I ordered up the boss system with out the brake. My vote goes to the grin and bear method. Meaning that just except the punishment the gun delivers while you maintain your control to put the bullet where it counts. If you have your mind set about keeping the 270wsm try the other methods described. DO NOT DO ANY BRAKE! You'll hate it in the field. Good luck!


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

The gun fits real nice. I have a set of medium rings with a 40mm scope. I am going to try a different recoil pad on it first. Probably wont get to try it out for another week. Lots of rain in the forecast for the next few days. Before I decide on a brake, I will find someone that has one that I can shoot and decide if that is the way for me to go.

Once again, thanks for all the input.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Definetly replace the recoil pad with a Pachmeyer and if that doesn't work, I'd do like Robert McCoy suggested and restock it with a heavier stock.

This weekend I was able to break in a .416 Rigby that I just bought and had no recoil problems. Of course the first thing I had done was have the recoil pad replaced. The gun also weighs 9.5lbs not scoped.

I'm really leaning toward the gun being to light, since I've never heard of anyone having problems taking recoil from a .270. What does it weigh?


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

every suggestion will help and some will make a noticeable difference. The real answer though is what Hunter 333 said. Just shoot it a lot. 

In the beginning shoot only until its a little uncomfortable, then go back as soon as humanly possible and shoot a couple more rounds than you did the first time. Keep that up and you be shooting a hundred rounds without severe pain. You can do all the other things too, but the answer is to make your shoulder able to take it. That just comes with repetition. 

Dont shoot while you are still hurting from the last shoot though. That can do nothing good. It won't condition your shoulder and it won't give you useful practice. You'll be practicing how to flinch real good and shoot ok. When the goal is to shoot real good without flinching at all. 

The up side, is that you get to go to the range real regular. That can't be a bad thing no matter how you look at it.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Install a Pachmyer Decelerator recoil pad. My brother-in-law has a single shot 12 ga that I shot a single slug out of. In 2 words, it hurt. I put the gun down. He wouldn't even try it after watching me. He came back a week later with a Pachmyer Decelerator pad installed on it. Shot 5 slugs through it without a flinch. Best money he ever spent.


----------

